# 2020 Warners Shows



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*2020 Warners Shows*

*Peterborough Show Thursday 16th - Sunday 19th April *
UKS LARGEST OUTDOOR MOTORHOME SHOW
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £53 / Friday £50 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £6 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • Suzi Quatro • Andy Scott's Sweet PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £20 - Child £10

*Newbury Show 14th - 17th May*
THE SIXTIES MUSIC WEEKEND OF THE YEAR
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £53 / Friday £50 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £5 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • The Trems • Dave Berry & the Cruisers • Spencer James from the Searchers PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £10 - Child £5

*Stoneleigh Show 18th - 21st June*
THE ROCK N ROLL WEEKENDER
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £63 / Friday £60 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £5 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • Firebirds • Juke Box Jive • Mersey Legends ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults FREE - Child FREE

*The Scottish Show Edinburgh 2nd - 5th July*

HEAD NORTH FOR OUR NEW SCOTTISH SHOW IN EDINBURGH
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £58 / Friday £55 DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £5 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • The Bag Rockers • Rod & Faces Tribute • Shang a Lang PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £7 - Child £3.50

*The Norfolk Show 23rd - 26th July*
ESCAPE FOR A SUMMER PARTY IN NORFOLK
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £53 / Friday £50 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £5 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • Elvis Through the Years • The Kommitments PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £10 - Child £5

Malvern Show 13th - 16th August

*THE FAMOUS WESTERN SHOW IN MALVERN*
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £63 / Friday £60 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £6 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • Full Nelson • Johnny Cash Revisited • Jodie McKay as Tammy Wynette PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £12 - Child £6

*Shepton Mallat 10th -13th September*
PUTTING SHEPTON MALLET BACK ON YOUR TOUR MAP
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £48 / Friday £45 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £5 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • Slade • Explosive Light Orchestra PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £10 - Child £5

*Lincoln Show 24th - 27th September*

THE SEASON FINALE BEST OF BRITISH WEEKEND
PRE-BOOKED CAMPING PRICE: Thursday £53 / Friday £50 PRE-BOOKED DAY VISITOR PRICE: Adult £6 - Child FREE HEADLINE ENTERTAINMENT: • Jethro • Mud 2 PRE-BOOKED ENTERTAINMENT PRICE: Adults £18 - Child £9

Can you please let me know when you book for any of the above shows 
Marshals required for Newbury, Stoneleigh, Norfolk ,Shepton mallet
Thanks for now 
Scottie
PS I will try and post them as induvial rallies if I can get back in to the rally group or maybe VS will give us something to work with.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have booked for the Peterborough Show, arriving on the Friday.


----------



## The Boombas (Oct 13, 2019)

We have just booked for Peterborough. 
Cant wait to get back to the shows. See you there.
Brian & Lorraine
The Boomba's


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*2020 Shows Marshalls*

2020 Warners Shows Marshals

Peterborough Show 
Scottie & JimM

Newbury Show 
Brillo Pad ( Dennis Lyons)

Stoneleigh Show 
Jac

The Scottish Show Edinburgh

Scottie & JimM

The Norfolk Show
TBA

Malvern Show 
JollyyJack (Bob & Dave White)

Shepton Mallat 
Jac

Lincoln Show
Scottie & JimM

Can you please let me know if there is any amendments required to the marshals list.

Can you please let me know when you book for any of the above shows

Thanks for now
Scottie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

STONELEIGH SHOW CANCELLED

THE SCOTTISH SHOW CANCELLED

NORFOLK SHOW PENDING ?

PETERBOROUGH Show Now 30th July to 3rd August

NEWBURY Show Now 27th August to 31st August

Others still as above at the moment


----------

